# Corporal Bill Cooper



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Corporal*
*Bill Cooper*
Sebastian County Sheriff's Office, Arkansas

End of Watch: Wednesday, August 10, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 65

*Tour:* 15 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Rifle

*Offender:* Apprehended

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Corporal Bill Cooper was shot and killed after he and several other officers responded to a domestic violence call involving an armed subject at a home on the 4700 block of Highway 253.

The subject opened fire on responding officers with a rifle, fatally wounding Corporal Cooper and wounding the Hackett Police Department's chief, and pinning down multiple other officers. Corporal Cooper was transported to a local hospital where he succumbed to his wounds. The subject surrendered and was taken into custody a short time later.

A police canine from the Greenwood Police Department was also shot during the incident and remains missing.

Corporal Cooper was a U.S. Marine Corps veteran and had served with the Sebastian County Sheriff's Office for 16 years.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Sheriff Bill Hollenbeck
Sebastian County Sheriff's Office
800 South A Street
Fort Smith, AR 72901

Phone: (479) 783-1051


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)




----------

